# Passport Ring Busted in Colombia



## tomahawk6 (27 Jan 2006)

Fake passport ring broken up in Columbia. One more reason to maintain the NSA monitoring of international calls.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060127/ap_on_re_la_am_ca/colombia_passport_ring


----------

